# looking for slip in type bindings



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

2 years ago when I went for lessons, I had an instructor that had these bindings that looked like something made by Flow. They didn't need to strap in, the piece that goes over the foot on the front just flipped over and locked in, I haven't been able to find it anywhere, does anyone know what kind they are?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

flow, gnu/sp, k2


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

so i think that the original poster means that the binding he saw wasn't a highback entry binding. i could be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

NoTickets said:


> so i think that the original poster means that the binding he saw wasn't a highback entry binding. i could be wrong.


Thats right, I have Flow Flite 2 and I like that I can just flip the back piece over the back of my leg and it snaps in, but what he had flipped and snapped over the top of his foot while the highback pad was stationary from what i remember


----------

